# Basa recipes?



## Dina (Jan 5, 2006)

I got some basa today since it's a mild tasting fish and wonder if anyone has some tasty recipes for it.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aurora (Jan 5, 2006)

Dina said:
			
		

> I got some basa today since it's a mild tasting fish and wonder if anyone has some tasty recipes for it. Thanks in advance.


 
OceansAlive.org has information on all types of fish and seafood. Here is one that looks just like a breaded and fried fish recipe:

http://www.oceansalive.org/eat.cfm?subnav=ed_catfish.cfm

Most any catfish recipe will probably be quite nice with basa.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 5, 2006)

dina, recently i have been grilling fish on skewers, with chunks of pineapple and sweet onions. i've tried tilapia and basa so far, and they've been really good. i've tried them both grilled plain with just salt and pepper, marinated for a few minutes in lemon juice and zest, and marinated in hawaiian teryaki for an hour. all three were winners. 
something that i want to try this summer is grilling them on skewers of stripped rosemary stems.


----------



## Dina (Jan 6, 2006)

Aurora,
Thanks for the website; it looks great and I've printed some recipes from there already.


Buckytom!
That sounds incredibly delicious!  Especially the hawaiian teryaki marinade which is the one I'll try first.  I bet the rosemary will give it a nice aroma to the fish.  I need to go clean the grill to get this going for dinner.  Thanks a million.


----------



## Roderick Cowan (Jul 7, 2007)

*gastrique for Basa*

Would a cherry gastrique with lemon balm be an intesting sauce for pan
fried Basa? Or would it over power the delicate flavour of the fish?
 We have started to serve Basa here at the WildFire Grill in Niagara Falls and I'm trying to find something simple to go with it as a change from the typical butter sauces.
  Since I'm in the "Fruit belt" of Ontario and so many fruits and berries are now in season, I'm looking for ways to employ them with the Basa fillets. Any ideas?


----------



## ironchef (Jul 7, 2007)

Misoyaki Basa is also good. Take equal parts Red Miso (Aka Miso) and white sugar, and combine well with 1/2 part sake (i.e. 1/2 cup Miso, 1/2 sugar, 1/4 cup sake). Marinate the fish for at least 4 hours in a ziploc bag (the fish should be completely submerged, add more marinade if needed) then cook under the broiler on the 2nd rack from the top until the surface of the fish is a dark golden brown and slightly charred.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 7, 2007)

Miss Dina...

Next time leave the basa in the fish market. I'll send ya some Mississippi Pond Raised Catfish + a whole cook book dedicated to the critters!


----------

